# Dog-chaining bans gain favor in metro counties (Atlanta, GA)



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Dog-chaining bans gain favor in metro counties

By SANDRA ECKSTEIN
The Atlanta Journal-Constitutio n
Published on: 04/15/07

For years, people thought nothing of chaining a dog up in the yard. That's just how people kept their dogs.

But people are starting to realize that relegating a dog to a lonely existence in the yard is cruel to the dog and dangerous to the public, experts say. That's why several counties have passed anti-chaining legislation and others are talking about it.

Gwinnett is the latest county to pass legislation against chaining a dog. The laws, part of a new animal control ordinance passed Jan. 16, ban dogs from ever being chained or tethered.

"It shall be unlawful for the owner or possessor of any animal to restrain or anchor an animal by means of a tether, chain, cable, rope or cord, unless the tether or other restraint is being held by a competent person," the ordinance says. Pets now must be kept in a pen or other building with at least 150 square feet per dog.

Despite that, animal control manager Sammy Jeanes says his department won't be handing out tickets to everyone in the county with a chained-up dog. But it will help them get to some of the worse problems, like pit bull breeders and neglectful owners, he said.

"The chaining law is what all of us really wanted to get to these dogs being chained to trees that never see anyone except to be fed," said Jeanes. "They have zero quality of life. I don't know why anyone would want a dog to just chain it up."

Jeanes said various cities in the county are being urged to pass similar ordinances.

DeKalb County passed its no-chaining ordinance in July 2005. That law prohibits tethering but does allow a dog to be kept for up to 12 hours a day on a trolley or cable line, with certain restrictions.

DeKalb Police Capt. Jerry Horner said critics initially believed the ordinance would lead to a spate of calls and dogs turned in to animal control. But he said call volume has not changed, and the law has helped them do a better job of protecting animals.

"It helps us in all aspects in our job," Horner said. "It often gives us probable cause to investigate cases more thoroughly."

Anti-chaining ordinances are growing around the country. Heidi Pollyea, a local representative of Dogs Deserve Better, a national anti-chaining group, said studies have shown that chained dogs are much more likely to bite or attack. It's also cruel to the dogs, Pollyea said, because dogs are pack animals and the family becomes their pack once they're taken from their litter.

"With such a small area to dwell in, dogs can become overly territorial and aggressive," Pollyea said. "If you were confined to a tiny area your whole life, you'd get depressed and frustrated and angry, too."

A group of animal lovers has been working in Forsyth County to get similar legislation passed there. County attorney Ken Jarrard said it has been discussed at several work sessions and probably will be brought up at a public meeting.

"The board of commissioners is interested in bringing this back and at least putting it up for a public hearing," Jarrard said, estimating it will probably happen within the next few months.

In Hall County the head of the county animal shelter last month asked the Gainesville City Council to ban chaining and plans to make the same proposal to the County Commission soon. "We require a fence around a pool because it's an attractive nuisance to children, but a dog is an attractive nuisance to children, too. Children will walk right up to a dog without thinking," said Rick Aiken, who runs the county shelter for the Humane Society of Hall County. "Chained dogs can become so territorial. It's a big safety issue."

Gainesville City Manager Bryan Shuler said the idea ignited a lot of pro and con comments. He said the council asked staff to look into the matter.

For more information on chained dogs, go to www.dogsdeservebett er.com. To read Gwinnett's new animal control ordinance, go to www.co.gwinnett. ga.us, then click on Animal Shelter under Departments, then Ordinances.

http://www.ajc. com/living/ content/living/ pets/stories/ 2007/04/13/ 0415slpetdish. html

crossposted bsl workshop


----------



## MyReDNoEsZTrILL (May 6, 2006)

I live in GA...i'm in a county right beside Gwinnett....i think dat new law is bullshit....i mean i can understand for the people who keep their dogs tied up 24/7 but not people like me....my dogs are tied up for 8 hrs a day at the longest...until somebody gets home to bring them in......i don't see any harm in that....good post


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I think you could go to the public hearing if you want to voice your opinion. Also, I noticed in the article it says "DeKalb County passed its no-chaining ordinance in July 2005. That law prohibits tethering but does allow a dog to be kept for up to 12 hours a day on a trolley or cable line, with certain restrictions".
Why would they prohibit "tethering" but not a trolley or cable line?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is just  that part about a fence around pools to keep kids safe so you have to do the same with a dog. What happened to teaching your children to respect other peoples properities and to stay off unless you are invited. I sure am sick and tired of taking precautions because of peoples stupidity.


----------



## gamecock10 (Nov 26, 2006)

I definitely see where chaining 24/7 causes problems and I don't like it.....but I like more laws even less! :cop:


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

*Anti-tether laws expanding*

The anti-tether/anti-chain laws are spreading across the states. That can be good or bad. The intent is to protect the welfare of neglected dogs. I know many people (myself one of them) who chain my dog when he's alone outside. Even though I have a fence I'm not taking chances. I doubt AC is going to take my dog away if he's on a chain for a few hours a day for his and the neighbors protection. They're trying to protect the rampant neglect of chained and forgotten dogs. And there's plenty of poor pitties that fit that category.

What I want to see is the leash law enforced in my city. I can't my dog for a walk because every shitzu or lab wants to run up and say hi. I had a run in last week with a weiner-dog and the owner had the cajones to ask me to not walk my dog if he's not friendly with strange dogs running up on him. There wasn't a fight but it was close.
just my 2 cents...thanks


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

This is my repose... dogs have lived on chains for 100s of yrs with no problem its when the AR groups get together and try to find whats best for *YOUR* dog is when the problems begins, Here's something to help fight for your rights... http://www.pit-bull.org/Cornell_Study.pdf

Now I'm not talking about dogs that are neglected.


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

:goodpost:


----------



## Lisa3 (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't feel to blame this law which is trying to protect animals from brutalities that we all know can happen and unfortunately are not even so sporadical. Who is treating well his dog has nothing to fear..welcome the penalties for those ones that shouldn't own not even a red fish!


----------

